# [mesa] GPU hang avec mesa-18.2.7

## Biloute

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire la mise à jour de mesa et maintenant je ne peux plus lire de vidéo avec mpv.

J'avais mesa-18.2.5 qui allait très bien et mesa-18.2.7 fait planter le driver vidéo. Je me retrouve avec un écran figé et je suis obliger de rebooter.

mesa-18.2.8 ne resoud rien du tout et biensur je ne peux plus retourner à mesa-18.2.5 parce qu'il a été retirer de portage.

Il sont gentils les devs de retirer les paquets obsolètes mais j'aurais bien aimé avoir encore mesa-18.2.5 sous la main en attendant de résoudre ce bug.

Bon ben il me reste à essayer les mesa-18.3.0 et mesa-18.3.1.

----------

## sebB

Un p'tit revdep-rebuild peut-être, voire recompiler le driver video?

----------

## Biloute

Toutes les versions disponible de mesa font le même bug.

revdep-rebuild ne trouve rien

dmesg ne dit rien.

Je tente un rebuild de tout ce qui peut dépendre de mesa.

Si quelqu'un a une solution pour remettre mesa-18.2.5 je suis preneur.

----------

## sebB

Tu as l'ebuild mesa-18.2.5

Tu as eu quoi comme autres maj avec mesa?

Tu n'as aucun message d'erreur quand tu lances ta video avec mpv en ligne de commande?

----------

## Biloute

```
emerge -1 =media-libs/mesa.18.2.5

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=media-libs/mesa-18.2.5".

```

Tu me propose de passer par git pour récupérer mesa-18.2.5???

Pendant la màj il y avait 14 ebuilds:

timezone-data-2018g

glib-utils

meson

linux-headers

iputils

nspr

gdbuscodegen

glib

grep

curl

nss

openrc

udev

mesa

mpv n'affiche aucun message d'erreur avant que l'écran ne se fige.

Je peux reprendre la main avec un "Ctrl+Alt+F1" en me logant sur tty1.

Ca plante avec des vidéos qui utilisent le mpeg4 ou le h264. Je n'ai pas encore essayé avec d'autres codecs.

----------

## Biloute

Je viens de recompiler mesa avec USE="-gallium" et je suis passé à mpv-0.29.1

Maintenant tout est opérationnel.

----------

## El_Goretto

Salut Biloute, 

Tu peux mettre un peu plus d'information dans le titre de ton thread stp? Genre la version de mesa, et le symptôme (crash pilote graphique, j'imagine?).

Et un (résolu) si c'est le cas.

----------

